# Musicians Friend Website



## IndySun (May 23, 2022)

Hello Everyone, Thought I'd pass by and ask here. The website https://www.musiciansfriend.com/myaccount/signin seems to be misbehaving. I cannot sign in, I cannot unsubscribe. All links on the home page just circle back to the home page. I have the same issue on my phone. Cookies are enabled. No filters. Is it me? Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## ReelToLogic (May 23, 2022)

Site is working fine for me...

EDIT: Per the notes below, I did use my own bookmark to navigate to the site.


----------



## carlc (May 23, 2022)

IndySun said:


> Hello Everyone, Thought I'd pass by and ask here. The website https://www.musiciansfriend.com/myaccount/signin seems to be misbehaving. I cannot sign in, I cannot unsubscribe. All links on the home page just circle back to the home page. I have the same issue on my phone. Cookies are enabled. No filters. Is it me? Thanks for taking a look.


Works fine for me, although it forced me to reset my password since I had not visited in over a year.


----------



## carlc (May 23, 2022)

No offense to the original poster, but I recommend that everyone have a healthy amount of skepticism when someone shares a link and says their login isn't working or the website is acting funny. The link above goes directly to a login page, and the OP is a new user with zero prior posts. In this case, I would recommend that everyone navigate to the Musician's Friend site on their own or use their own bookmark to check it out. URLs are easy to manipulate.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 23, 2022)

I second what @carlc said.
This thread and every other thread that contains a link from a new member does need to be manually approved first by a moderator, so there's at least a first line of defense before it reaches the public forums (and many get rejected), but you can never be too careful.
With most browsers, you can hover over a link and see the URL pop up in the lower left corner of your window. You should always do this when somebody disguises a link like *>>> THIS <<<*


----------



## chillbot (May 23, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> >>> THIS <<<


Is it possible we could make this link BIGGER?


----------



## PaulieDC (May 23, 2022)

All of this is absolutely excellent info for safe browsing, couldn't agree more.

I do want to mention, though, that the link the OP provided is the real link, to the letter, so the post is legit. I just mention that because the OP did join two years ago (and many do join and not always post) and I don't want an undue Scarlet Letter cast on them.

In the future, we should all just post "Hey, can someone try to login to Musicians Friend and see if you have issues?", since that's a major retailer and we all know how to get there.

Huzzah.


----------



## IndySun (May 24, 2022)

carlc said:


> No offense to the original poster,


Non taken. Good advice. But good advice for any poster, new or veteran, with any link embedded.

I still have issues, all taps lead to the home page. Both phone and computer. Odd one, but must (surely) be me.

One thing, I did not sign up to MF, so someone or thing added me. I get emails more than once a day. This is unacceptable and as I cannot unsubscribe can only declutter my inbox by setting them as junk so I dont see their perpetual non 'offers', (suspiciously no longer available or not on sale when you click their link). And that's just this last week.

BTW, I'm connecting from Europe, not USA; maybe that has something to do with my issue.

If anyone has a direct support email for MF...?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## carlc (May 24, 2022)

IndySun said:


> Non taken. Good advice. But good advice for any poster, new or veteran, with any link embedded.
> 
> I still have issues, all taps lead to the home page. Both phone and computer. Odd one, but must (surely) be me.
> 
> ...


It is not outside the realm of possibility that the emails you received were phishing emails and not actually from Musician’s Friend. If you do get in touch with their support you can ask them to verify that those emails came from them.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 24, 2022)

IndySun said:


> One thing, I did not sign up to MF, so someone or thing added me. I get emails more than once a day. This is unacceptable and as *I cannot unsubscribe *


Hmmmm, that definjitely sounds concerning. I get MF emails and they have an Unsubscribe link at the very bottom of the email. Or, did you try that, and then they want you to login to complete? Usually you don't have to login for that, at least if the web developer did it right. The link you originally provided is the correct link to login, it's not a spoof... have you tried a different browser? I'd give Chrome, Edge and Firefox a whirl, whether you're on Mac or PC, just to see what happens.

One other option to contact them is Live Chat, which you can get to at... GET READY, HERE IT COMES... this link!! 






Gear Advisers | Musician's Friend


Get everything from expert gear advice to the best price when you call our Gear Heads at 877-880-5907.




www.musiciansfriend.com


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 24, 2022)

AOK here.


----------

